# Hydro pro



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

I figured I'd start a new tread about Hydro pro wheel or tracks. So far all I see is deluxe platinum etc but not much about the Hydro with 420 cc B&S. I just bought a Hydro pro 28 track and would like to see if anyone got comments the good the bad and the ugly. :wavetowel2:


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

Here's an old thread talking about the Hydro Pro track & wheels.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...72746-ariens-hydro-pro-track-snow-blower.html


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

why the thumbs down lillbear


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> why the thumbs down lillbear


I wondered that too..
since there is no reason for it, I removed it.
Scot


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

lillbear said:


> I figured I'd start a new tread about Hydro pro wheel or tracks. So far all I see is deluxe platinum etc but not much about the Hydro with 420 cc B&S. I just bought a Hydro pro 28 track and would like to see if anyone got comments the good the bad and the ugly. :wavetowel2:


I am always running out of gas part way through clearing up so the large gas tank on the Pro would be worth the extra money of a Pro model. The extra power of the B&S engine running the impeller at 1112 rpm instead of 1083 on mine would be nice too.

The lack of a center support on the auger shaft is a worry since all my old machines developed problems with excess movement of the auger gear box. That coupled with the extra cost of the Pro and lack of a 30" model steered me to the SHO.

I was intrigued with the idea of tracks because of their ability to force the bucket down to clear the driveway better. However, what seems to happen is that traction suffers by lifting the front of the track off the pavement and then the machine just slips. Also my dealer said that tracked machines have slower ground speed than wheeled machines so that ended the tracked machine thoughts. The Ariens wheeled machines have much more weight placed on the bucket (some say because the driving wheels are placed further back from the bucket) than other machines and this puts additional force into clearing packed snow from the pavement rather than riding up over it. 

I have never had any trouble with the friction disc drive system in 42 years using them so never thought of buying a hydro drive machine. Reading the views of hydro users on this forum I think I will stick to the friction disc system. 

Good luck with your machine.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

If the area that you clearing is flat, wheels will do you fine. If you have a gravel driveway or your surface is not flat, the you will like the tracks because you can raise and lock the bucket. A wheel model, you can not do that.


----------



## jdt0517 (Jan 11, 2016)

I purchased a Hydropro 28 last year and absolutely love it. My wife actually fights me for the opportunity to be the one to snowblow the driveway lol!! I was at first disappointed when I used it the first time in 4" of snow because I was expecting it to throw farther than it did. The second time it snowed we had probably 12" of snow. Well it certainly responded. I think the machine at first was insulted that I was "only" giving it 4" but when I gave it the foot of snow it was tossing it 50'-60'. I'm looking to upgrade the headlights to led's because the factory headlight is lackluster at best. I have also purchased the snow cab for it but have taken it off. Even though it was nice to stay clean, I found the depth perception and location of the unit hard to judge. The snow cab also didn't want to stay up and kept wanting to sag down in the back during use. Overall I couldn't be happier with the purchase.


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Needa increase your ground speed when there's less snow.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Buzzard not sure what you mean by thumb down? 
I really like this new hydro track 28. Finally got enough snow to try it last Wednesday and works great. Is it a perfect machine no it has it flaws but very small ones in my opinion. The controls chute side to side and the lever for the deflector is to close to the shifter. Very small flaws if you take the overall performance of this model. Power to spare, throws snow over the 50 feet in wind pack dry snow the full height of the bucket. My neighbour that has a 11/32 Honda came and checked it out because it was going through the snow bank faster then his. The auto turn works nice once you get the hang of it even my wife has no problem using it and it's a heavy machine. The construction is really robust 12 gauge steel, very rigid doesn't twist or felx when man handled. The B&S engine is easy to pull start at -17c choke 2 pumps of primer and 1pull every time. Like I said it's new as I purchased it on December 24&#55357;&#56832;. Should have many years of service hopefully. I have a 300 feet long driveway by about 100+ feet. My craftsman lasted 5 year and the weld on the bucket broke so sold it for parts and got my first Ariens. Time will tell if it will be trouble free as long as I do my maintenance on it it should last a long time I figure


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a comment, I envy you... :icon_smile_tongue:


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks kielbasa. I cheaed twice before and curse after both blower for years. This I decided go big or go home.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Town said:


> I am always running out of gas part way through clearing up so the large gas tank on the Pro would be worth the extra money of a Pro model. The extra power of the B&S engine running the impeller at 1112 rpm instead of 1083 on mine would be nice too.
> 
> The lack of a center support on the auger shaft is a worry since all my old machines developed problems with excess movement of the auger gear box. That coupled with the extra cost of the Pro and lack of a 30" model steered me to the SHO.
> 
> ...


Good info here and I agree with you.

One thing that wouldn't concern me is the lack of the gear case not using a support brace. On the Pro it is a heavier duty gear case than on other Ariens models and more importantly there is no need for the support brace. On the Pro models the auger shaft goes the full width of the auger housing on the other models you have a stub shaft that only goes about an inch or two on each side of gear case that is why on most Ariens models the brace is necessary but not on the Pro series.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

It's great for gravel driveway with the settings. I set the bucket about 1 inch of the ground for the first few run. Once the snow got packed I just put it back to normal. Nice feature if one doesn't have asphalt


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> .........
> 
> One thing that wouldn't concern me is the lack of the gear case not using a support brace. On the Pro it is a heavier duty gear case than on other Ariens models and more importantly there is no need for the support brace. On the Pro models the auger shaft goes the full width of the auger housing on the other models you have a stub shaft that only goes about an inch or two on each side of gear case that is why on most Ariens models the brace is necessary but not on the Pro series.


You are probably right about the Ariens not needing a brace, but my 2004 Craftsman also had the full length Auger shaft and it allowed the gearbox to move up and down after some usage. My home-made brace solved the problem but it is not pretty.

Last year I was not prepared to take the chance that the Ariens would be stronger since the design is the same. What I have noticed last year and this year is the housing of my SHO is so incredibly strong that when I meet up with solid ice in the EOD (past where I had previously cleared) at an angle the ice breaks rather than the bucket and me being shaken to pieces.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

I bought my father a pro 28 wheels a couple of years ago and it was that year we had 3 feet if snow then rain in one storm and I had to use it to help him. It chews ice like it's normal snow that was one of the reason when I bought mine. I didn't care if it was hydro or friction but wanted tracks. Apparently they don't make the pro track friction anymore. But one thing for sure I won't go back to wheels now that I used a track blower. I guess you either love them or hate them from what I read in all the forums.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

lillbear said:


> I bought my father a pro 28 wheels a couple of years ago and it was that year we had 3 feet if snow then rain in one storm and I had to use it to help him. It chews ice like it's normal snow that was one of the reason when I bought mine. I didn't care if it was hydro or friction but wanted tracks. Apparently they don't make the pro track friction anymore. But one thing for sure I won't go back to wheels now that I used a track blower. I guess you either love them or hate them from what I read in all the forums.


I have not used a snowblower with tracks or hydro drive. Since you have tried both the wheels and tracks and the disc drive and the hydro drive, why do you like the tracks/hydro more than the wheels/disc?

I have looked at a lot of videos of machines with tracks and usually hydro drives and they are just so slow, with users shuffling their feet forward at a snails pace. I could not stand such a wimpy machine, so is that the way your machine is?


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

After the big blizzard in NY and my first time using the Hydro Pro 32, here's what happened to my snowblower. I didn't hit any rocks or metal etc., I did hit a garbage bag buried under 2 ft of snow. As you can see in the back area the paint came off. What would you recommend for touch up paint? Also, I was surprised the impeller got chipped so easily. Anyway, I still love the Hydro Pro 32 after using it for 2 days.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I've only had used machines, so I don't know how quickly paint "typically" chips on new machines. 

I believe Ariens sells touch-up paint, you could start with that. This is merely my opinion, but I suspect the paint chips will continue even during normal use. Ice is quite hard, and the impeller is spinning very fast. I probably wouldn't try to keep touching up those areas. 

If you wanted to just protect against rust, you could spray the area with oil (even cooking spray). This would be a lot easier than trying to apply touchup paint to the impeller area after harder uses.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Ariens sells a spray that is an exact match. It worked well for me.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Town said:


> I have not used a snowblower with tracks or hydro drive. Since you have tried both the wheels and tracks and the disc drive and the hydro drive, why do you like the tracks/hydro more than the wheels/disc?
> 
> I have looked at a lot of videos of machines with tracks and usually hydro drives and they are just so slow, with users shuffling their feet forward at a snails pace. I could not stand such a wimpy machine, so is that the way your machine is?


I heard that the deluxe model with track are really slow in reverse but never tried one. There is a small difference in the pro wheel and hydro pro track but not much. If you look at the spec I think it's 2.2 mph track and 2.7mph wheels. The biggest advantage for me with the track and hydro is unlimited speed selection and that I can climb the stairs to my deck to clear the snow off. The other benefit of track for me is that you can set your bucket hight in many positions. I set it in floating and make a dog run out in the field without getting stuck or touching the ground so no rock or dirt going in the impeller. Wheel vs Track is more about what you do with your machine. Hydro vs Friction both work fine hydro is more a convenience, I like it but it's not like I can't live without it but did I say that I like it lol


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

You got your 1st scar on your unit. All that from a garbage bag with or without contents ?

Were you on crete/black or gravel/stone. You auger tips seems to be missing some paint down to steel as well.


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> You got your 1st scar on your unit. All that from a garbage bag with or without contents ?
> 
> Were you on crete/black or gravel/stone. You auger tips seems to be missing some paint down to steel as well.


Yes, all that from a garbage bag full of trash. We separate all the other trash in the recycle bin. I was trying to clear the sidewalk area when I didn't see the garbage bag buried under 2ft of snow. The only other issue is the popping loud sound and flames shooting out from the hole. I didn't know what cause it, but I know it can't be good! Someone said it's the carb issue.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

lillbear said:


> I heard that the deluxe model with track are really slow in reverse but never tried one. There is a small difference in the pro wheel and hydro pro track but not much. If you look at the spec I think it's 2.2 mph track and 2.7mph wheels. The biggest advantage for me with the track and hydro is unlimited speed selection and that I can climb the stairs to my deck to clear the snow off. The other benefit of track for me is that you can set your bucket hight in many positions. I set it in floating and make a dog run out in the field without getting stuck or touching the ground so no rock or dirt going in the impeller. Wheel vs Track is more about what you do with your machine. Hydro vs Friction both work fine hydro is more a convenience, I like it but it's not like I can't live without it but did I say that I like it lol


Thanks for the info. I found a spec from Ariens: Snow Blower Ground speed-Old & New Pro series 
that gives the ground speeds. It shows very little difference in ground speed between the Pro track and wheeled models using hydro drive. My dealer (in saying the track models were very slow) was obviously referencing the disc models because they are *very very slow*. That would be a painful purchase for me.

I looked through the Pro model owner manual and noticed the track machines have far less vibration at the handlebars than Pro wheel models. Did you notice any difference?

You referenced a floating bucket feature of the height settings. Is this the normal setting compared to the transport and digging height settings? Floating sounds like the bucket is free to follow the ground contours of the terrain based upon a fulcrum at the track drive "wheel" so just like a wheeled machine. But the instructions say the bucket can be positioned in an infinite number of positions (variations of the basic 3 by pressing up or down on the handlebars) which are then locked in by a finger mechanism in the track system. Doesn't sound like a floating system to me.

Thanks for your help in re-writing my understanding of Ariens tracked machines. I guess I should be talking to my dealer on this.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Town said:


> Thanks for the info. I found a spec from Ariens: Snow Blower Ground speed-Old & New Pro series
> that gives the ground speeds. It shows very little difference in ground speed between the Pro track and wheeled models using hydro drive. My dealer (in saying the track models were very slow) was obviously referencing the disc models because they are *very very slow*. That would be a painful purchase for me.
> 
> I looked through the Pro model owner manual and noticed the track machines have far less vibration at the handlebars than Pro wheel models. Did you notice any difference?
> ...


Lol well it's not really floating I suppose. The shoes aren't touching the ground and your just on the tracks. Not floating in the sense of articulated. But you can set it about 1 inch of the ground and not put rocks through the bucket and the impeller. As far as vibration never really noticed a difference. I do know that between my old Craftsman and this one there is. Don't forget that the hydro is about 385 lbs I think also makes a difference. What I did notice is when you're in harder snow the track has less tendency to want to climb the snow bank.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

SmokinBuddha said:


> Yes, all that from a garbage bag full of trash. We separate all the other trash in the recycle bin. I was trying to clear the sidewalk area when I didn't see the garbage bag buried under 2ft of snow. The only other issue is the popping loud sound and flames shooting out from the hole. I didn't know what cause it, but I know it can't be good! Someone said it's the carb issue.


Might want to get it checked back fire isn't good for your engine.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

lillbear said:


> Lol well it's not really floating I suppose. The shoes aren't touching the ground and your just on the tracks. Not floating in the sense of articulated. But you can set it about 1 inch of the ground and not put rocks through the bucket and the impeller. As far as vibration never really noticed a difference. I do know that between my old Craftsman and this one there is. Don't forget that the hydro is about 385 lbs I think also makes a difference. *What I did notice is when you're in harder snow the track has less tendency to want to climb the snow bank.*


Yes, I understand that advantage of a tracked machine. What surprised me was the lightness of the front end of the 2015 28 Pro wheeled and the 2016 32 Pro wheeled (both were disc drive). My machine has a lot more than twice the weight on the bucket than those Pro models judging by my effort to press down on the handles. I can see that your tracked machine would be a better buy although expensive.

My older machines were light on the front end like the wheeled Pro and did tend to lift the bucket to ride over heavier snow. My Platinum SHO is heavy on the front end and does not ride up at all.

Thanks for the update and clarification.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't think there a machine that has more weight on the bucket then tracks. If I put the bucket in the scrape position I can pick myself of the ground on the handles. That not a position I would set my bucket at....only if I had asphalt but with 30000 sq fts it will be a couple of years yet


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

SmokinBuddha said:


> After the big blizzard in NY and my first time using the Hydro Pro 32, here's what happened to my snowblower. I didn't hit any rocks or metal etc., I did hit a garbage bag buried under 2 ft of snow. As you can see in the back area the paint came off. What would you recommend for touch up paint? Also, I was surprised the impeller got chipped so easily. Anyway, I still love the Hydro Pro 32 after using it for 2 days.



If I were you, I'd wait till the end of the season. Your prolly going to end up with more scrapes than that. Touch it up before storage for the summer.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I hear a lot on the forum of Ariens machines being front heavy and I guess they are, especially relative to the light construction materials used on Toro's offerings.

However I have had larger Ariens machines and they still managed to ride up on a large EOD plow pile. I have never regretted using a 10lb weight kit on my Ariens machines, just makes them that much better.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Town said:


> Yes, I understand that advantage of a tracked machine. What surprised me was the lightness of the front end of the 2015 28 Pro wheeled and the 2016 32 Pro wheeled (both were disc drive). My machine has a lot more than twice the weight on the bucket than those Pro models judging by my effort to press down on the handles. I can see that your tracked machine would be a better buy although expensive.
> 
> My older machines were light on the front end like the wheeled Pro and did tend to lift the bucket to ride over heavier snow. My Platinum SHO is heavy on the front end and does not ride up at all.
> 
> Thanks for the update and clarification.


I'm not sure the only way to really tell is buy trying to lift the bucket from the front corner. If memory serves me right. The pro wheel is easy to lift on the handles but if you lift the bucket from its front corner it's heavier. And it's still just over 300 lbs blower


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

lillbear said:


> I'm not sure the only way to really tell is buy trying to lift the bucket from the front corner. If memory serves me right. The pro wheel is easy to lift on the handles but if you lift the bucket from its front corner it's heavier. And it's still just over 300 lbs blower


Interesting, so the Pro wheeled models have more leverage from handlebars to the wheel centers than the Platinum. Never thought of that since they look about the same.

The platinum bucket is very heavy to lift at the front rolled edge to support the bucket for inspections, but I could not get access to that location on the Pro models I looked at.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

I tried a Honda 1332 last Wednesday. My neighbour and I switch machines since he wanted to try mine also. It's a nice blower but a bit slower then mine clearing the driveway probably because it has less Hp,torque and bigger bucket . It as maore electronic like electric chute is a nice feature but not sure how reliable it is long term. All around nice unite. If Honda would make a 1328 I would probably looked at it much more then I did when I got my Arien. My neighbour loved the power on the Arien took him a bit to figure out the auto turn once he did he had no problems. He did miss the electric chute but like the fact that it would move faster in thick snow. Basically I don't think you can go wrong with either of these Snow Blower. 
It was nice to try a Honda for more then 5 minutes. Had it for a couple of hours that's a much better way of finding out about the difference. To finish this off I don't regret going with my Ariens as I'm sure he doesn't either going with his Honda


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I've posted about this in another thread. For sure, if Red offered a bit more bigger block per bucket, it would be a no brainer on decision. 

I don't see that in the forseeable future though. Their block/bucker power ratio seems similar in most of the countries they sell, including JAP, in which they offer a plethora more snowblower variants


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> I've posted about this in another thread. For sure, if Red offered a bit more bigger block per bucket, it would be a no brainer on decision.
> 
> I don't see that in the forseeable future though. Their block/bucker power ratio seems similar in most of the countries they sell, including JAP, in which they offer a plethora more snowblower variants


When you mention that, it does seem slightly odd to me that they primarily offer a single engine size for a given bucket. Their engines have a stellar reputation, but the displacement is admittedly a bit on the low side, at least factoring in cost. 

I put together a quick comparison of 28" US-market offerings from Honda and Ariens: 

Honda HSS928AW: 270cc, 9hp

Ariens: 
Compact: no 28" model
Deluxe 28: 254cc, 12.5 ft/lb
Deluxe 28 SHO: 306cc, 15 ft/lb
Platinum 28 SHO: 369cc, 17 ft/lb, tracks
Professional 28: 420cc, 21 ft/lb

The Honda is the second-smallest displacement of the group, and at $2500 is probably priced more like the Professional, though I didn't try to figure out Ariens' MSRPs. 

The Honda might well compare favorably to the Deluxe 28, or Platinum 28 SHO, for all I know. But at least on paper, it would certainly seem to be at a disadvantage vs all but the Deluxe 28. 

Maybe the Honda "punches above its weight". Or maybe for Honda's home market, typical snowfalls and snow types don't require as much power-per-bucket-width? 

I went for high-power, narrow-bucket, with my 10hp 318cc OHV 24" Ariens. And admittedly, if I was shopping again, I'd prefer to stay with the same engine size, or larger. Having enough power to keep clearing more quickly is nice, especially in big storms. I've rarely complained because of having too much power available on a blower of mine.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> When you mention that, it does seem slightly odd to me that they primarily offer a single engine size for a given bucket. Their engines have a stellar reputation, but the displacement is admittedly a bit on the low side, at least factoring in cost.
> 
> I put together a quick comparison of 28" US-market offerings from Honda and Ariens:
> 
> ...


Same here Red I went with the 28 inch for the same reasons. A 28 inch bucket with 420 cc in thick snow is probably the best combination I ever had.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

lillbear said:


> Same here Red I went with the 28 inch for the same reasons. A 28 inch bucket with 420 cc in thick snow is probably the best combination I ever had.


That does sound like a pretty awesome combination  Tons of power, with a bucket size that (IMO) is rather large, but still manageable. It must do great with deep, heavy snow, especially EOD!

I've had 8hp/26", 8hp/24", and 10hp/24", the 10hp/24" is my favorite so far.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> That does sound like a pretty awesome combination  Tons of power, with a bucket size that (IMO) is rather large, but still manageable. It must do great with deep, heavy snow, especially EOD!
> 
> I've had 8hp/26", 8hp/24", and 10hp/24", the 10hp/24" is my favorite so far.


I would say. A 10hp on a 24" would be a great combination. We usually get a lot of snow here but not this year. To actually tryout mine I made a dog run in the field. In about 24 inch. Very odd winter for northern Canada


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Having a 1032, I'd say it's a little underpowered for the heavy stuff. I jsut went out an cleared a path for the LP man. Snow was packed 2' high. Even in 1st gear it would not cut it. I had to go 1' and stop to let the engine keep up.

I'd have to think that lillbear is right, a 28" bucket is about max for a 10HP machine. 

I've got a handle on a 13HP engine, I might snag that for the 1032, and put the 10HP on my 824.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Zedhead said:


> Having a 1032, I'd say it's a little underpowered for the heavy stuff. I jsut went out an cleared a path for the LP man. Snow was packed 2' high. Even in 1st gear it would not cut it. I had to go 1' and stop to let the engine keep up.
> 
> I'd have to think that lillbear is right, a 28" bucket is about max for a 10HP machine.
> 
> *I've got a handle on a 13HP engine, I might snag that for the 1032, and put the 10HP on my 824.*


Now we're talkin'!  Good luck, that would be a nice upgrade for the 824! And a 1332 would be pretty sweet as well.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> Now we're talkin'!  Good luck, that would be a nice upgrade for the 824! And a 1332 would be pretty sweet as well.


Nothing wrong with HP. Probably why I love having a 15 HP on a 28"


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

I wonder if I could fit a water cooled Kawasaki 20HP on the 1032?:icon_whistling: There's one of them on our local CL:smiley-whacky017:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Does the 1032 have 2 auger belts, or 1? If just 1, I'd be concerned about belt longevity, at 13hp. 

My MTD 8hp/26" had 2 auger belts. But for at least many of their machines, Ariens deemed them not necessary, I guess. They did offer a 2-belt upgrade for some 11.5 hp blowers, I think, I don't know if they've made them standard with larger engines now. 

I don't know if there's a way to add a second auger belt to the older machines. I guess you could try to get a stronger belt. 

If going to a larger engine, you could also go to a larger auger pulley on the engine, to go easier on the belt. It would speed up the impeller & augers (more throwing distance), and reduce the torque available to them, from a gearing perspective, helping to offset the additional torque that the bigger engine can provide. This would serve to reduce/limit the tension applied to the belt when the engine really gets cranking. Maybe making the belt last longer.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

I put a 13 HP on my old snow flight a few years ago with only one belt it held. I also had put a different sheave to speed up the impeller. My Ariens has 2 belts for the auger but ik Honda use to only have one much wider. And that Kawasaki engine sounds like a good idea


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

lillbear said:


> I put a 13 HP on my old snow flight a few years ago with only one belt it held. I also had put a different sheave to speed up the impeller. My Ariens has 2 belts for the auger but ik Honda use to only have one much wider. And that Kawasaki engine sounds like a good idea


I have a 25 hp Kawasaki engine on my tractor :icon_whistling:


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

vmaxed said:


> I have a 25 hp Kawasaki engine on my tractor :icon_whistling:


Nice. Bring it here I have a lathe milling machine and a welding machine I'm sure I can come up with something k:


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Here something that might be interesting for some people


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

lillbear said:


> Here something that might be interesting for some people


That is truly impressive!


----------

